# Will you be knitting on Christmas day ?



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, and probably with some yarn or other knitting-related gift that a family member has given me!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hech, yeah.........after a nap! LOL!!

Be good, eh.......Sanata Closet is coming to town (a phrase DD used as a toddler)! LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Sanata closet?!!!! Too cute... but yep, I'll definitely be doing crochet and knitting on Christmas Day... Helps keep my hands out of the snacks! Happy Holidays


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes i will be knitting in the evening as i know i am getting some yarn and needles from my friend.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Well yeah! It wouldn't occur to me to NOT knit once the gifts are opened, the chaos is controlled, and the dinner is done, or even before dinner!


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, I will too.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, of course.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely, if I'm awake I'm knitting!


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

My husband is working on Christmas Day so IF I decide to keep him company we have a 1200km round trip in a truck and I will most definetely be knitting (bring it on I say). If I choose not to accompany him I will have many hours on my own and of course that also means I will be knitting. Happy knitmas everyone!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

for sure if i find the time


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

No way Jose


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I sure hope so!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there anything that will make us put down the knitting when we have the chance to knit... 
I am still finishing some of my gifts. Good thing some are being delivered on New Years Day...
Planning is everything..


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I will be taking my knitting with me to my brother's house. If I get a moment of time when I am not engaged in some family activity, then I will be knitting, you bet.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I will take it with me when I go to Mom's on Christmas Eve. I will drive home Christmas morning, so I will be back early afternoon. What would I do with myself the rest of the day if I didn't knit?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Probably not! But will be thinking about it!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I always knit when watching the Packers play so Christmas will be no exception. It helps to keep me calm!


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes. My cat, Willow, and I will be watching TV and knitting. Helps pass the hours.


----------



## phaedracan (Dec 2, 2011)

yep... we are doing Christmas on Christmas EVE... LOL so Christmas day is wide open to relax and enjoy the day with needles and family...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Perhaps in the afternoon. We are having church service in the am. It kinda depends on what DH wants to do. We are staying home, none of the kids coming in and so it will be just the two of us.
tomilu


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

But of course! If I'm sittin' I'm knittin'


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes indeed, I will be knitting!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

yes i will be the first time i will be home with my son and on new years day seeing my family so i will be knit knit knit the whole weekend lol


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be crocheting - between the eats and football games!


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually have some project along. If I want it, it's available. With my disability, I've been needing a 2 hr nap just about every early afternoon. This time we'll be @ our daughters, so I think I'll be helping out a bit more in the kitchen. I do better @ taking a knitting or crocheting project along. Reading a book, I get to distracted listening to converstions and I can't concentrate on my reading.
Holiday Greeting To All and keep the needles happy by putting them in motion!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yesl We are having our Christmas Thursday . Can't wait!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, yes! I am working the night shift and it sometimes gets boring.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I will be. As many of you know, I lost my husband the end of Aug. This will be my daughter and my first Christmas alone. In fact for me, I never have. But we don't live close to family.

So I will be doing what has given me such peace the last many months 

I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes between the cooking & stuff. We don't have my brother's girls until Jan 1st as he only gets to see them the 1st Sunday of the month.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be finishing up my parent's afghan on Christmas Eve (or Christmas Weave I guess is more appropriate since it's striped and there will be plenty of ends to work in). I'll take a new project on Christmas day, something mindless in case the conversation is riveting.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I will probably knit on Christmas day, if I don't fall asleep in the chair before I've done half a row.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Since our plans for Christmas are not settled yet, I probably will be knitting. Oh my! What a horrid thought...lol...lol


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

You betcha....I will be crocheting. Why not? It is something I love to do on a day where there should be so much love.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

yup! You bet. It's just my family and if I do not have needles wip on them in my hands they think I'm sick. lol


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, too right! 
I can't watch TV without knitting. 
I get bored and start fideting.
:thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

probably...when my family is here it stresses me out. I have a brother who loves to comment about how my sheep and goats would be good eating. Why he feels that is appropriate to say about someone's pet I do not know but it makes me nuts...so to combat the stress, I knit


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Of course....at our daughters in Houston. As we have to fly, I usually travel with socks.It's a small project to take on the plane with bamboo needles. Merry Christmas


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I knit everyday...so the answer is definately yes. Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## Janie 59 (Dec 13, 2011)

Only if it's plain st st, as the juice may have kicked in,and who knows what sort of a mess I could land in, merry Christmas to all.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not a chance - Far too busy a day for knitting. It's my first ever Christmas with only myself, hubby and two boys so I'm going to make the most of some real family time. (Mother in law isn't coming this year first time in over 22 years!)
Boxing day I will be trying out my new needles and hooks that I know I'm getting for Christmas/Birthday. But no I won't be doing any crafts on Christmas day I hope to be busy with the family activities.

Season's Greetings to All!


----------



## TeriH (May 27, 2011)

There is football to be watched, so I will be knitting along.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a distinct possibility, as I will have a WIP for my SIL that will be barely begun (if my fingers and wrists have recuperated from my sister's socks, and I've found my missing size 7 needles).

I finished my sister's socks while watching Monday Night Football. Now they néed to be blocked before I can wrap them and get them off in the mail. Wish me luck that they dry quickly.

Penny


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I probably will do a few rows to relax me then get on with the Main meal which will be at 5pm instead of lunchtime. rujam


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


At first I thought: no. But it does keep me sane! We always go to a movie in the afternoon. We'll be seeing "war horse". But back at home when the dust settles, I'll be in my recliner planning my next project. Crazy how many times I thought: January! For those patterns I might do for me!


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. I do everyday.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Of course I will knit. And on New Year's day I will host a Knit in the New Year Party, which I have done for the past four years. For those who enjoy knitting more than football, since there's nothing else on the television for "background."


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

yes I certainly will be knitting on Christmas day,and boxibg Day and New Years day, last day without knitting was on a flight from the Uk to OZ and if there had been a way to knit legally I would of been knitting


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I always have a project in the car in case I have a chance to take it in with me. I'll be at my sister's house so I will definately take it in. My 8 year old grandniece wants to learn (right now she is learning to sew) and she likes to watch me. I think as long as one can knit and keep up a conversation it is fine to knit. Much better to knit than to be talking on a cell phone!

Merry Christmas to all KP folk whatever you do!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Will try and get some knitting in, athough after cooking for 17 people, may need to take a nap :roll:


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

Unfortunately my plans to go home had to be cancelled due to pending so I will be home alone.

I could start packing or just enjoy day knitting. 

Guess what I will do.

Merry Christmas to all on KP

Gail


----------



## TrishKnitter (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yes i will be knitting on Christmas Day like i do every other day of the year....... :lol: .......i hope everyone has a great Christmas whatever you are doing.........


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

val hynson said:


> yes I certainly will be knitting on Christmas day,and boxibg Day and New Years day, last day without knitting was on a flight from the Uk to OZ and if there had been a way to knit legally I would of been knitting


I knit when flying. They haven't confiscated my needles yet!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

As I will be celebrating at my niece's on Christmas Eve, I don't have any plans for Christmas and will knit - trying to finish the afghans that won't be finished in time for Christmas. And so another cycle starts - but I'm behind this time.  

Merry Christmas to all and thanks to all the good folks on KP for teaching me so much.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Flying from the UK is different to anywhere else unfortunately though may try bamboo needles next time


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

val hynson said:


> Flying from the UK is different to anywhere else unfortunately though may try bamboo needles next time


I love doing socks because it's a small project that fits into a ziploc bag


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Enjoy knitting and make the best of the day, may I wish you the joys of Christmas


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely.... many prayer shawls to make...


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

Yup. Sure will. Hubster will be making the trip to see his parents (neither are in very good health, so the kids and I are staying home - we all have colds and don't want to endanger the folks with it) - and while he's gone the kids will be playing new video games....and this momma gonna knit and crochet the rest of her birthday away 

(Yeah, Sunday is my birthday... and I choose to knit/crochet for my day. Yay me! :thumbup: )


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Possibly, it depends on who shows up when, and for how long.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Absolutely, we will be driving to Chicago, a 13 hour trip. You bet I will be knitting. Darlene


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I will be. As many of you know, I lost my husband the end of Aug. This will be my daughter and my first Christmas alone. In fact for me, I never have. But we don't live close to family.
> 
> So I will be doing what has given me such peace the last many months
> 
> I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


I wish you lived closer - You and your daughter could spend Christmas with me!! The day will never be the same, but know that your KP family is with you in spirit. Blessings to you; I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

WolfDreamer said:


> Yup. Sure will. Hubster will be making the trip to see his parents (neither are in very good health, so the kids and I are staying home - we all have colds and don't want to endanger the folks with it) - and while he's gone the kids will be playing new video games....and this momma gonna knit and crochet the rest of her birthday away
> 
> (Yeah, Sunday is my birthday... and I choose to knit/crochet for my day. Yay me! :thumbup: )


Fabulous and a very happy birthday to you!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Could be!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


My needles are beside where i sit and grab them when ever.
My son is coming home from hospital today, our plans for Christmas was kinda up in the air, but now I will be cooking.Grandkids are scattered one will be here the next week. They are going to her family. Things change when they get married. Will talk to GD in Ca couple times that day, the others, who knows they will probably go to their mothers may call their father???? SIL will be here. Just the 3 of us & the 4 dogs. This last week I have been busy my 1 dog his 3, He had hip surgery so he will be staying we me for couple weeks. Hope I can finish a couple things I started. (if the dogs let me!!Ever sit down and have a big pair of brown eyes telling you they have to go?) everyone have a wonderful day. Oh yes, Church is a most also....


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

If there's room in my lounge amongst my houseguests then I might be. Although it would have to be something simple as chatting and following a pattern doesn't work for me (plus a glass or two of wine!).


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Firefightersmom said:
> 
> 
> > I will be. As many of you know, I lost my husband the end of Aug. This will be my daughter and my first Christmas alone. In fact for me, I never have. But we don't live close to family.
> ...


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

dwnsouthdar said:


> Absolutely, we will be driving to Chicago, a 13 hour trip. You bet I will be knitting. Darlene


Stop in Kenosha!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll be crocheting. I'm working on scarves for the Special Olympics to donate and I will probably be still doing them.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Why not--knitting needles don't know the difference?!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

WolfDreamer said:


> Yup. Sure will. Hubster will be making the trip to see his parents (neither are in very good health, so the kids and I are staying home - we all have colds and don't want to endanger the folks with it) - and while he's gone the kids will be playing new video games....and this momma gonna knit and crochet the rest of her birthday away
> 
> (Yeah, Sunday is my birthday... and I choose to knit/crochet for my day. Yay me! :thumbup: )


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR!! (Mine is on New Years eve, and I'll be knitting on my day too)


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

T Y & Season's greeting to you too.
Wishing you a happy Birthday for New Years Eve.
Have a good one!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably..... at least a little!!!! LOL (My needles get lonesome if I don't knit!)


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Have a quiet holiday! Sorry your plans were cancelled. Have a day to enjoy your craft!


gailgal said:


> Unfortunately my plans to go home had to be cancelled due to pending so I will be home alone.
> 
> I could start packing or just enjoy day knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnittinVicki (Dec 19, 2011)

If I'm breathing...I'm knitting! :lol:


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

Probably not. I'll be too busy cooking and cleaning and entertaining.


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

Of course, a day without knitting (or crocheting) is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I may even be crocheting. I found an amazing snowflake afghan pattern & bought the yarn before it sold out.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Does a bear.... Well,Yeah!!!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

For sure...after Christmas breakfast and the gifts have been opened... definitely enough time left for crafting! Going to church Christmas eve not Christmas day so there will be a long day after brunch and gifts... what about you?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably just a few rows. I'll need my fix!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yes - just me and the hubby so no-one to impress or entertain! 


alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope so, later in the day after all the excitement with the grandsons, dishes are done, and wrappings picked up. Then it will be nice to relax and enjoy some quiet time with my knitting.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm heading over to my daughters home for Christmas, and yes the knitting goes with me. Where ever I go I take my knitting bag with me. I love to knit. 

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

most likely


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Of course, I will be knitting. Once the kids and grandkids leave, I will pull out those needles and yarn and relax.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea I sill


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Of course!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I will be knitting on Christmas and know I will have lots of you to keep me company. Have a great day to all of my knitting friends.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

This year I will be knitting. Still baking cookies, breads and cakes
for a party on Christmas Eve. Will just be DH and myself on 
Christmas Day. We'll have a quiet day and enjoy a nice dinner home
and I can listen to Christmas music and kick my shoes off and knit.
I haven't been able to touch my project for 4 days now and having
withdrawals!
Merry Christmas to all and a Happy and Healthy New Year!
Joan


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep me too. Didn't get too much knitting done yesterday. But the house is ready, presents wrapped. Now I can knit. Still have scarf to finish for cousin but a gift has been wrapped for her anyway. Grocery shopping starts tomorrow then cooking starts on Thursday maybe the pies.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, I sure hope so!!


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, I will be knitting while my husband and I watch a good movie. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

Yes ,as I wait for Daughter and Grandson to arrive


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

Sure will ,just another day in my life, Our xmas is christmas eve, everyone comes here, and xmas day is restful.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Sure! We're getting in the car early Christmas day to drive 6 hours to my brother's house for a few days. Unless I'm driving, I'm knitting!

And I know for sure Santa got me a new set of KnitPicks Zephyr acrylic interchangeable needles, so I'll be "test driving" them on the trip.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

For sure. I'll be knitting between cooking and waiting for guests to arrive.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

But of course!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Probably not. No knitting or crocheting for a couple days. Things get a little crazy at our house during the holidays. Christmas Eve starts with early am baking and cooking for dinner at our house with children and grandchildren and finishes with helping our out of state grandsons who are staying with us, set out cookies and milk for Santa. Christmas morning begins bright and early with gifts, a big breakfast then preparations begin for dinner, again at our house, for DH's brothers and SILs and children and grandchildren. The day ends quite late and by then I'm exhausted, but happy as a clam! Out of state family leaves on the 26th after lunch, but that evening we celebrate daughter's birthday! FINALLY, on the morning of the 27th it will be coffee, catching up with KP, then knitting and/or crocheting ALL DAY LONG!!!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Why wouldn't I knit on Christmas day?


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope to be at some point, depends on how the day goes .Morning will be prezzies and sorting dinner which is usually about 1pm.Youngest Son who lives in Leeds is coming home on friday afternoon for a few days ,eldest Son has split with partner so he will be here also .Afternoon is hospital visiting as my Mum is in and won't be out for Christmas.Then we don't know yet if our 4 year old Grandson is coming at teatime for a sleepover ( of course Santa will have left prezzies galore here for him ) or if we are seeing him on boxing day.So I don't really know yet ,I have got new wool and projects sorted ready for over the holidays once I have finished my last toy which is a Christmas order .
Alyson x


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


But of course!!!!! Neither rain nor sleet nor hail nor dark of night (I have my Ott lamp) shall keep me from knitting! Hugs!! Sheri


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Same here. Just me, hubby & molly (dog).
Get up at leisure. No screaming, over excited kids. (Been there, done that!)
And who knows, after my shower, I may put my pj's back on.
LOL! Nothing like chilling out in pj's. :wink: 
Have a good one!


----------



## nurse1616 (Sep 25, 2011)

for sure always have my needles close by me.
Where did you get the pattern for the hat a boots on your intro. my grandson would look so cute in those. Thanks


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

not me...too much else to do...too many grandkids to play with and too much food to be eaten!!!!


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, what else, although just to ring the changes I will probably go on my Embroidery machine in the morning, over to sons for c/dinner back to the knitting in late afternoon, I just love it when you can plan your day like this. Best Wishes every one and a good new year.
From one happy knitter.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Since my mom passed away in 2008 we really havent had much of a Christmas. I still decorate and put up a tree. But my husband really could care less about Christmas, he has never been into it much. I had 3 sons and they are married and always spend the holiday with their wife's family. I also happen to work in a nuclear power plant and I am scheduled to work Christmas day this year. I started a cookie swap last year to give me a sense of the holiday and we had a great time this past Sunday. Im not really down about it. I have known for some time I was going to have to work, I am more down on the loss of my Mom really changing things. I just hope someday that I will get one more holiday with al my kids and their family.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

I will no doubt be crocheting on Christmas. This will be one of the most strange and sad of Christmas days...EVER! Crocheting will help me make it through the day!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

No doubt, I knit every day just to keep the hands busy.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi nurse1616 the patterns are both off etsy the boots from monpetiteviolon and the hat from lilyknitting .
Alyson x


----------



## deeknit (Nov 26, 2011)

yes, I knit whenever I sit down and rest. I don't plan on standing all day Even though for awhile it will be a zoo but lots of good time


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, after everything is settled down...unless I take a cat nap!! I can't just sit, I have to be knitting, reading, or playing a game likes words with friends!!


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Just spent a whole day in the car waiting to go to the dentist. Took an hour for that and the rest of the time I was knitting. So of course, I will be knitting on Christmas day as well. )))


----------



## alisa.d (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm taking my UFO's on the road - Christmas with family in Atlanta! (and with all the Holiday Goodies, I will NEED to keep my hands busy!) Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Joyous Yule! To all a New Year filled with happiness and good health!


----------



## knit2noon (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely! After dinner at my house, the women sit in the "good" livingroom and a few of us will have a project to work on while the guys are watching the games.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

It is very probable....DIL wants to learn while she is here for Christmas....


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Most likely thing to happen that day other than eating.


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

Daylilly, what a wonderful time to teach your daughter in law how to knit!!!
Merry Christmas and best Holiday Wishes to all!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately not. We will be with out 4 precious grandchildren 5, 4, and twins 1 Christmas day. Christmas night we will be with my mom, two sisters, nieces, nephew, nephew's girlfriend, niece's boyfriend, and niece's and great niece, (niece's and boyfriends baby).


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

When the last guest leaves, I will pick up my unfinished socks as soon as I can.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I am sure I will be. Hope some of you are around because I am knitting a hat and I need to change to double points for the crown and KNOW I will need help. The pattern does not give instructions and I've never done the dps before.
Hope you all have a very blessed Christmas and a most prosperous New Year. Maggie


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Of course. Cute botties in your avatar! Merry Christmas everyone. I loved what one person said, "Happy Knitmas".


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I will be both crocheting and knitting. More presents at parties between Christmas and new Year


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I doubt it....I'm leaving for Texas in a few hours and had to pack light as I can't afford to pay for more baggage...so I have to leave my yarn at home...  ....maybe someone will get me some yarn for Christmas...if so then, yes!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My husband will be working, so I'll be stuck at home with my autistic son (imagine a toddler with the speed and agility of a 13 year old) and his little brother, aged 10, who can be a trip around the world on an ordinary day. So, yes, I will be knitting (or plucking my head bald). I have a sweater to finish for my mother's birthday which is New Years. Right now I can't seem to stop knitting a set of "Nordic Flair" Christmas stockings.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes I will be knitting....probably trying to finish another gift that isn't done yet.
Time wasn't kind to me this season.

Oh well January is a wonderful month to give gifts

Merry Christmas to all and to all "Happy New Yarn".
Linda


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I will knit...and out quests will bring their knitting too...
julie


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Natch!!


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Knit,crochet on Christmas??? Absolut NO


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I am working on January birthday presents.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

No way, no room on my lap for the great grandchildren if I knit. That is a family day and by nightfall I will be too tired. Going to celebrate my Savior's birthday.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

If I am lucky. I hope everyone else is playing or doing something else. After cooking for 2 days I need my relaxation.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

ABsoLUteLY! after everyone has gone, I will be comfy, snuggly in my recliner with my favorite silk blanket and hopefully will be finishing my Ashton shawl. If not that one, one of the others that I am plodding along on!
It will be interesting to see how many of us will be knitting on that day!


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

More than likely I will be crocheting since we will be driving for 6 hours on Christmas day to go camping for the week. Always have crocheting or knitting with me on trips. Keeps me from going to sleep while my husband drives :O)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

If I'm sitten, I'm knitten. There's just me and DS and he will be on the computer. He retired last week from 42 years as a RR traffic control dispatcher. Life is good. Merry CHRISTmas to all. Edith


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

After Church and fixing breakfast for the small membership at our church, I will be knitting away on a new sweater I have wanted to start. Have a Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Most likely i will be knitting on Christmas Day while my husband is doing the Christmas Dinner. I will help set the take up with him and leave it to him. I always do the washing up (mind you we now have a dishwasher) so makes it better for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I imagine that will be the day when I can sit and let everything else go and find my knitting spirit again.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Since my mom passed away in 2008 we really havent had much of a Christmas. I still decorate and put up a tree. But my husband really could care less about Christmas, he has never been into it much. I had 3 sons and they are married and always spend the holiday with their wife's family. I also happen to work in a nuclear power plant and I am scheduled to work Christmas day this year. I started a cookie swap last year to give me a sense of the holiday and we had a great time this past Sunday. Im not really down about it. I have known for some time I was going to have to work, I am more down on the loss of my Mom really changing things. I just hope someday that I will get one more holiday with al my kids and their family.


My mom decided years ago that she wanted to be selfish and have the five kids and their families with her for "Christmas", but knowing that there was in laws to share with she decided to have Christmas early or later depending on when the holiday fall and when we could all get together. You might want to try that with your kids. My mom works at a gas station convient store and has always worked at least the morning shift on christmas. We kids all look forward to our special holiday with mom because it makes the actual day less hectic specially since most of us have kids now. Merry Christmas


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes. My daughter is cooking. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely, but not until all of the family goes home and it's just me and hubby in front of the tv. This is how I relax a busy day.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

Probably. I'm trying to complete a shawl for my sister, and if I don't get it done by Christmas, I'll be knitting in front of her


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


ALWAYS AND ESPECIALLY. WITH ALL OF THOSE RELATIVES MILLING AROUND I'LL NEED TO KEEP CALM.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh yes, knitting and relaxing.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

So sice we moved in Oct we are a little far from the etended family for the big christmas celebration we usually have with my grandparents and with Mimere's alsheimers being the way it is it's hard to plan a big party for her of any kind. So since Mom's christmas was last weekend and went great this year christmas day will be spent entirely at home with kids. So when presents are opened and food in oven then youu bet i'll pick up my knitting. hopefully DH will find it in his heart to get me some yarn or a gift card to jo ann's so i can do a project for me. I'm feeling selfish never made anythig for myself. I think Christmas day will be a perfect day to do so.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I sure hope so. We have out big family christmas on christmas eve, and although I have one grown child, his gf, and their daughter ( my 1 yr old grand daughter) living with me at the moment we will have a small christmas morning of presents with her,and then will have some free time for a couple hours before having to start on the few side dishes I will be taking to dinner.
I will be crocheting at my brothers house while waiting for christmas dinner to be served, as a few years ago my little brother started a new family tradition. Christmas eve is all about the girls doing the holiday cooking and baking, and putting it all together,and he has desided that Christmas day the Ladys should get to sit and relax, so he cooks the main course, we bring small sides (at out request tho) and he does almost everything else.
He is a great little brother!!!
My New Years resolution is to make time to teach myself to knit!!!! I WILL GET IT DONE!!! 
I so want to learn, and have started trying, it just seems like there is always something that has to be done first, so the knitting gets put aside, and by the time I get back to it I have forgotten what I am doing, where I was at in the process, or even how to do the stitch. So this year will be my time to learn.
maybe by this time next year I will be making some of the beautiful things like I see here.
Have a Blessed Christmas all, and Please be safe when traveling. 
Bobbie


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, definitely. It's a big knitting day for me. I'll be sitting around, talking with family members. Lots of talking. They will be snacking. I'll be working on a no-brainer neck warmer project, so I can maintain eye contact and keep talking. And I will need to keep my hands free of snacks and chocolate so my yarn doesn't get dirty!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Does a bear do what a bear does in the woods? Of course I will be tapping the needles.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep sure will, helps me concentrate on all the conversations with the family. And I can work on something for ME, LOL


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

probably


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

What a silly questions. Of course I'll be knitting - even if its in the closet away from all the guests we're expecting. Got to get away from the holiday craziness somehow. Merry Christmas to all and to all a good knit night!!


alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm spending Christmas eve and most of the day with my daughter and my two grandcats.....I've never tried to knit arou nd them (cats) before, but think I'll try ! I find it most relaxing to knit something where there isn't a deadline ! At the moment I'm teaching myself to knit socks.

When I was a kid I was raised in a foster home, which was awesome I might add. My foster father had a sweet sense of humor and around Christmas time he would say: Sandy ! and I would answer yes, and he would start singing Sandy Claus is coming to town ! Too, profanity was never used, whatsoever. Once I went to FL with an aunt and came home and was telling them that you could go for a helicopter ride over the beach......he told me that if they came up to me and said, Little Girl, do you want to ride in a helicopter for me to tell them HELLYNO ! THAT is the closest to profanity ever ! I'm almost 65 and still laugh at it !


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, working on a present I will not have finished by Xmas.


----------



## rosefriss (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit when I am in the mood, so I never know for sure if I will be knitting. That is unless I have a project to finish for a gift. I love the bear hat and booties that you have near your name. I am a new grandma and I would love those patterns if you don't mind sharing.
Thanks!


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

More than likely!


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

OF COURSE!!!!! I need to start now to be ready for next year!!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I certainly will. I take my knitting everywhere. Especially when I am working on a project. I begin my day by knitting since I get up very early. I am in the process of knitting GATOR scarfs and it seems everybody around here wants one. I can't possibly have all of them done by Christmas. But I am doing my best with the customers I have. All other orders will have to wait until after the holidays for theirs.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

I sure hope so!



alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Nary a day goes by that I don't knit at least a row or two!!


----------



## CarolFidler (Oct 17, 2011)

Most likely, it will just be husband and me very quiet, family is all over the country so too much for us to travel.


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

Once the children and grandchildren are gone I'll be knitting. It will keep me from feeling down with the kids all gone home. Plus, my husband is getting me a yarn bowl for Christmas!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

But of course,! It will be just my husband and I so; it will be my peace in the evening. Merrry Christmas to all.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Aaahaha! We're doing a road trip. I have a list of the things that I need to take: toothbrush, interior clothes/exterior clothes, shoes, jacket, etc. Just have a list, though... because I spent two hours last night printing up patterns and making sure I had the right needles and enough yarn! I suppose I could knit myself all those things, but then I'd need more yarn! 

Answer: YES!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

shoot yeah as they say in Memphis. Merry knitting Christmas everyone and I hope that each and every one of you have the time and inclination to knit a bit on Christmas day.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Once the dust settles and the kids have gone home I will settle in my chair and pick up the needles. After all, Christmas will be here next year, and sooner than you think.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Yes! Even though I have most of the gifts finished, there are always patterns I want to try, chemo hats to make and other projects that I have promised to people.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Of course!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

rogmankir said:


> Yep, and probably with some yarn or other knitting-related gift that a family member has given me![/quote
> 
> Well I was just informed about an hour ago that my status is put on call for work. So since we have a storm coming in and the person who is coming in to cover the end of the afternoon shift lives about 45 min away I am on call in case he can't make it in. So if that happens I will be called in to cover since I am going to be about 10 min away. So I imagine I will be takiing new project in with me to work.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


Love that Santa Closet. Out of the mouths of Babes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes! No family coming, all away, so a drive to the coast with my husband and sit and knit while the waves roll in!!


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I am hosting about 40 people for dinner so by the time that is over I will be out like a light. I would love to get some new yarn or needles but I never do so not expecting
any this year.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I will if it's at all possible! calms me down and I'm working on a birthday present for January 10th. got to keep going.


----------



## waychar07 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes , Packers play, love to knit an watch football.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If I'm breathin' then, I'll be knittin' then! ROFL, er ROFK!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that is one day I will put the needles down and spend time with my family and friends. Always time for knitting later! I DID ask for knitting items ( needles, etc) from Santa, so I am sure the day after I will pick them up again.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Viv, I don't know your circumstances, but I hope that you will receive a special blessing on Christmas Day.

As to knitting on Christmas day, I probably won't have the time, unless it's for a few minutes before I go to bed that night.
We'll be in church that morning, then I'll be preparing dinner for my family which will be late in the afternoon - 3 sons, their wives and 3 grandchildren. Hope I can get sneak in a couple of rows.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I doubt I will have time. I have so much to do. Have people coming over to my house, part of the meal to prepare, will probably go to church in the morning and then home to start my preparations. Will have people over until late in the evening. If I have time after they leave and clean up, etc., then I might knit some - if I'm not too tired!


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes I will. Nobody here but hubby and me on Christmas day. My daughter and three grandchildren are coming from Florida in the day after. So, Christmas day will be very quiet for us.
Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

grammajen said:


> Nary a day goes by that I don't knit at least a row or two!!


LOL, I love your profile pic, grammajen!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Heck yes,after all mess is cleaned up, time for me to relax and enjoy the peace and quite.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

wtchgrl said:


> grammajen said:
> 
> 
> > Nary a day goes by that I don't knit at least a row or two!!
> ...


Thanks...my BFF sent that one to me.


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

YES!!! Had our family Christmas early, will be just husband and I. Got some Meadow Silk yarn and scarf pattern from friend and can't wait to get started on it. Will start after I Bind off the cowl I'm making with the yarn she gave me for my Birthday. It's great to have good friends. 
Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes. I did the big Thanksgiving feast and it is an "in-law" Christmas year for my family, so I am going into hibernation for the day with my knitting. Am thinking about a baby blanket for a coworker who is having a baby in the spring. I have two cute patterns-- one a pink and yellow flower-shaped blanket from an Annie's Attic catalogue that I have already tried twice and frogged completely, and the other a crocheted blanket with really cute monkey motifs. But the monkey motifs take so long to crochet and sew together.
Plus I have a scarf for myself in progress and a prayer shawl kicking around for four years knit with tiny needles and yarn, so that's why it's taking me so long... Oh, decisions!


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I always knit when watching the Packers play so Christmas will be no exception. It helps to keep me calm!


I knit during the Packer Games too, last weeks game was too depressing to even knit while watching. On to the SUPER BOWL !!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


yes, u bet, since i will have already made my turkey dinner, & are going to grandma & grandpa's house, i will have a relaxing day!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I doubt I'll knitting until later on, we're going to my SIL's for dinner and probably won't be back until sometime in the early evening, and by then I'll have my new DPNS that I've just ordered so I'll be trying them out on my sock


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

Starfire said:


> Since our plans for Christmas are not settled yet, I probably will be knitting. Oh my! What a horrid thought...lol...lol


Horrid ? No it will be fun. In this busy time of year it will be nice to sit quietly and knit or crochet. Enjoy it!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

If I get a chance to knit I will if not I will the next week. We are driving to the Dayton, OH area so I will be knitting enroute and while visiting our oldest daughter and her family.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

There are no days without knitting.

Lucky for me!


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely! If I just sit, I find that my fingers are twisting around themselves like I'm knitting so I knit in front of the TV - very relaxing. I prefer to DVR most network shows we want to watch and speed through the commercials too.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> My husband is working on Christmas Day so IF I decide to keep him company we have a 1200km round trip in a truck and I will most definetely be knitting (bring it on I say). If I choose not to accompany him I will have many hours on my own and of course that also means I will be knitting. Happy knitmas everyone!


Clarebear, I like the knitmas bit. Bring it on. PS: My GD is called clairebear.

I will be knitting in between Christmas morning at the kids and dinner at a friend's.


----------



## tattinganna (Jun 3, 2011)

YES!!! Hopefully this year the gifts will be completed so I don't have to finish them while other gifts are being opened! But knitting will go on!


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

First church, then lunch, then knitting while watching a Christmas movie. I want to get my current project done.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

certainly,perhaps when grandsons are in bed (my wool etc.has a fascination for them)can`t wait to try out my new needles.


birdgirl said:


> Absolutely, if I'm awake I'm knitting!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Yes - while watching basket ball all day long...yeahhhh~!
We don't do a big thing on Christmas day with the family, due to so many spending time here & there.
Have a Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

most likely.. I have to work.. I offered to work until my clients husband got home from Church.. he said we will see... so maybe he will let me go earlier.. but either way I knit while my client sleeps and the house work is done.. and I have switched gears and am makeing a scarf for hubby that will be under the tree for him.. nearly done I am confidant that it will get there.. the sweater will be as it.. under the tree and I will continue to knit on it until its done...


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


we used decanations on the tree, according to me at 3 or 4. and we went walking in our winter underwear. since this is what i heard instead of walking in a winter wonderland. 
i probably will be knitting unless my diabetes acts up and my hands and feet ache.


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely. Hope to have a little down time and relax and knit.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

If I'm surrounded by 4 of my 10 little great grandkids - probably not!
Otherwise - oh yeah!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Ah yes, as I will be on a plane to visit one of my daughters -these fingers never rest!


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


I am working that day, but I plan on starting this gorgeous throw I found right here on this website. It's called a "Slip Stitch Throw." I never even heard of slip stitch knitting but it looks fascinating. I'll have to teach myself that one. Hope I get it right. Just look at this throw. Isn't it spectacular!! 
Poe


----------



## jorice47 (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely! I am recently divorced and my son who lives near me is in the military and on duty Christmas day. He usually voluteers for that day so others with children can be home...but next year will be different...baby due in July!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

WOW!!!! you guys are great! I love this site. I was debating should I or shouldn't I knit on Christmas....well after reading all the posts....you betcha I will. Merry Christmas Everyone......and happy knitting.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Why wouldn't I? :lol:


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

It will be unlikely as I am haveing 10 or more guest for a buffet of hot appitizers and dessert of cookies. I might do a bit of knitting after the friends leave tho. I have two guests who are getting knitted gifts. One is a quilter and the other a fantastic knitter, so I am hopoeful that I too will recieve a gift made by thie artistic hands.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> WOW!!!! you guys are great! I love this site. I was debating should I or shouldn't I knit on Christmas....well after reading all the posts....you betcha I will. Merry Christmas Everyone......and happy knitting.


Hey,
If you are like me & I bet everyone on this forum... you can't sit & do nothing with your hands.
Happy Knitting~


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

It will be unlikely as I am haveing 10 or more guest for a buffet of hot appitizers and dessert of cookies. I might do a bit of knitting after the friends leave tho. I have two guests who are getting knitted gifts. One is a quilter and the other a fantastic knitter, so I am hopoeful that I too will recieve a gift made by thie artistic hands.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

wisjean said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I always knit when watching the Packers play so Christmas will be no exception. It helps to keep me calm!
> ...


Yep, another packer fan here in Kenosha. The guys will be wearing the gol and green Turkish slipper sox during the game.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern for that throw? It's beautiful!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> No way Jose


I'm with you ! 
I'm taking a day off - the chocolates and puddings make the yarn sticky! and the wine makes it come out all wrong !
Maybe Boxing Day!


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love to be able to sit and stitch but it probably won't happen. Christmas dinner at 5 and then cleanup...then packing an overnight bag to visit my 4 sisters in Chattanooga the next day. I may get to stitch when I get there. Hope so...Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope I'm not too tired to knit! 

Merry Christmas to all and blessings on your celebrations!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I probably will since I will be with my daughters and grandkids that day. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope. I have never done anything in the line of crafts on Christmas Day, except for the cooking stuff. I take that day as a family day. This year I will have my son home for Christmas. It will be some celebrations as we have not seen each other for close to 4 yrs due to circumstances we could not help. I will be cooking the turkey on Saturday, Christmas eve. I know that we will truly be too busy for anything knitting/crafting during the Christmas week. For me, knitting is not the beginning and the end of my life -- haha, I do have some other interests!!


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

oh yeah most definitely don't think I will sleep Christmas eve lol still trying to finish up gifts


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Where can I find the pattern for that throw? It's beautiful!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slip-stitch-sampler-throw


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

Absolutely, I'll be knitting! I'll also be winding wool; my wonderful, thoughtful son is giving me a ball winder for Christmas. Got all my hanks lined up and ready to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I usually get in some knitting time most every day. Christmas probably won't be an exception. When it's time to put the feet up, it's time to knit. Although, my hands are aching for a break after all the knitting, when I sit, I knit. I don't know how to fold my hands in my lap and sit quietly. Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## marshalgresham (Oct 25, 2011)

No way driving to Disneyland but of course I'll take my knitting with me.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hummmm, will I be knitting Christmas Day? After the last green corn tamales and cheese enchiladas are gone, after the dishes are done, the wrapping paper mess is cleaned up and new gifts are stored, knitting sounds like heaven!


----------



## oshkoshbgosh (Dec 20, 2011)

NNNNNNNNOo I 've been knitting nonstop for over a month


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

thats how i am also knitting relaxes me happy holidays


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Poe said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


I can't find pattern-I looked through the search but nothing-can you please direct me thanks


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

yeppers, that will be.. I still have a hat, scarf and fingerless gloves to do.. I may just see Santa coming down the chimney. Oh yeh I don't have a fire place. The pressure will be off and I will enjoy sitting and relaxing doing maybe something for myself.. I do know I asked for lots of gift cards from JoAnns. Blessings to all of you.. Donna Rae, did your son arrive???? Cathy


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Where can I find the pattern for that throw? It's beautiful!


Hi hon ... let's see if I can get it in here for you. If it doesn't go in right you can get from Lion Brand, pattern # L10347. It's a free pattern. But it is worked in a knitting style called "slip stitch knitting." I have never even heard of that, but I am going to learn it, doesn't look that hard.

Sorry, just found out you can't put the instructions in here. But I see that you have been given the url for it. 
Enjoy!
Poe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joannav said:


> Poe said:
> 
> 
> > alysonclark said:
> ...


Check the page before this one. I did post the link where you can get the pattern.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> joannav said:
> 
> 
> > Poe said:
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Perhaps in the afternoon. We are having church service in the am. It kinda depends on what DH wants to do. We are staying home, none of the kids coming in and so it will be just the two of us.
> tomilu


 We could only ALL get together on the 17th so we've already exchanged gifts. I'll go to church in the morning and then settle in to knit to the sound of football games! I look forward to a relaxing day with my DH!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Of course I will knit. And on New Year's day I will host a Knit in the New Year Party, which I have done for the past four years. For those who enjoy knitting more than football, since there's nothing else on the television for "background."


That sounds like a lot of fun! The only drawback is that I couldn't be in my flannel jammie's!!


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Why, of course! Wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes In the evening when things calm down.I am cooking Christmas dinner this year for husband and son .Its the first time for about 10 years just hope I can remember how to cook xmas dinner lol...Merry Christmas every one.


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, more than likely. It keeps me out of the refrigerator!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like nothing more than to knit but all the family are coming so I won't have any time until the day after boxing day xx


----------



## bobbi-g (Oct 4, 2011)

of course, we have our dinner Christmas eve as I work Christmas day, after work(noon) we relax and of course knit Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course! It is the only thing that will keep me sane!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely, we will have Christmas with the kids in the morning and early afternoon and then they will scatter. I will pick up my needles and relax in the evening.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Christmas night has always been a favorite evening-once the days choas is over I always have a new project-just for me planned. This year, I may not be done with the presants yet so I surely will be knitting


----------



## cyberswitch (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely, it's my little treat after all the hard work cooking the Xmas dinner, I'll put the dishwasher on, have a nap in front of the TV, and then crack on with my knitting


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Much as I enjoy my knitting, I will not be picking up the needles on Christmas Day or Boxing Day. Instead I will be playing games with the family, and in the evening we have a massive quiz which gets very competitive and some cheating goes on!! Happy Christmas everyone whatever you are doing.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Definitely, after a busy week leading up to Christmas, then all the family together for the day, when all have left and mess cleaned up a nice hot cup of tea and my knitting to relax and unwind me. Pure Bliss.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Yup and with new sock yarn and Harmony needles (I picked my own gifts this year)!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You bet your Christmas Stocking I will be knitting or crocheting one on Christmas day------after all, have found many things to knit for next Christmas, and a girl/or guy, can not start too soon!


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

If we get more snow I will be sledding with the grandchildren. If not, I will probably start something new that I don't have to stay up until all hours to finish. Maybe something for myself. I have completed many items from patterns that you ladies have provided. Thank you for all your hard work and have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

WolfDreamer Happy Birthday.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, as soon as all my chores are done!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Silly question -of course I'll be knitting.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

My DS and DH are getting movies for Christmas. We usually watch these sometime during the day--a perfect time for knitting


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes of course. It's a very unusual day if I don't. There's so many projects I'd like to accomplish, and since I've started reading this site, I've added more of course.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

most definitely!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes. It's a very unusual day if I don't. There's so many projects I'd like to accomplish, and since I've started reading this site, I've added more of course.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Probably! We had our family xmas this past Sunday and in the time betweeen the gift opening and dinner, I finished the Grace Lace Beret for my friend. I'm sure I'll be knitting this weekend as well; why not?!


----------



## woolyknit (Aug 16, 2011)

oh yes,,,,,,


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

It will probably be Christmas day evening. Things tend to settle down and I will be so stuffed only my hands will want to exercise.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, after a great Christmas dinner i will be knitting and watching the Packer game with a glass of homemade eggnog in the comfort of my recliner. Doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Yes definitely, usually while watching sports with DH. I'm knitting some things for after Christmas, too. I hope I knit some positive energy into the gifts for the ones who receive them. lol. 

KP is a strong warm place with input from many people to keep us thinking on our feet. I've learned an re-learned forgotten things, also that I'm not the only only one frogging (again) and tinking.

Merry Christmas, or however you celebrate the holidays and thank you KP for being here.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Of course! What else would one do while dinner is cooking? I'm giving my daughter a knitting machine of her own so that mine will be safe. I will probably be finishing my Hubby's boot socks--that he requested yesterday!


----------



## fletcher (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope, a day off to spend with my grandkids.


----------



## love2crochet (Jul 20, 2011)

hi alyson,
The answer to your question is yes ,I will be crocheting I don't knit any more since I learned how to crochet 
To me knitting takes to long .
Merry Christmas
charlie


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Ronie said:


> most likely.. I have to work.. I offered to work until my clients husband got home from Church.. he said we will see... so maybe he will let me go earlier.. but either way I knit while my client sleeps and the house work is done.. and I have switched gears and am makeing a scarf for hubby that will be under the tree for him.. nearly done I am confidant that it will get there.. the sweater will be as it.. under the tree and I will continue to knit on it until its done...


Humm sounds like hyou do home care just like me Roni. One of my clients are coming home around 7 pm Christmas Day. Makes me mad becauwse these 2 families seem to think we don't have a right to celebrate holidays with our families. Either way I am soppose to work Sunday since I have been elected to work Sunday doubles and Weds. double. But 1 of the staff said he would come in and work the few hours and has to be there for midnight shift anyway. But I am on call from 3pm Saturday to Monday 3 pm when I have to be in.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I will still be making Christmas gifts...:lol:
My son and his girlfriend will not be here until Boxing day so I have an extra day to knit..yeah!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I will be working in our wonderful tourist industry-I'm not being sarcastic-I wouldn't have a home(read mortgage-LOL)if it were not for 24-7 operations-thanks to leap year in 2012 _I will have Christmas off-and in 2013-woohoo --oh--yes-I will be knitting on breaks  Happy Holidays to all and enjoy whatever comes your way!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Isis said:


> I doubt I'll knitting until later on, we're going to my SIL's for dinner and probably won't be back until sometime in the early evening, and by then I'll have my new DPNS that I've just ordered so I'll be trying them out on my sock


Hi, what's DPNS please?


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isis said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt I'll knitting until later on, we're going to my SIL's for dinner and probably won't be back until sometime in the early evening, and by then I'll have my new DPNS that I've just ordered so I'll be trying them out on my sock
> ...


Double Pointed Needles

Just want to say I love this topic... Put a smile on my face! AND I always start a brand new project on Christmas day while sitting with too much food in my belly, jamies, a fire and a pineapple mimosa in hand.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I will certainly be knitting, tv is lousy over Christmas so bring on the knitting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Definitely - as we drive to Olympia (WA) for a visit with family and undoubtedly while we are there. Don't go anywhere without the socks I always have on the needles.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> I will certainly be knitting, tv is lousy over Christmas so bring on the knitting


With you there, Pam, never the same since Morecombe & Wise quit!!


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh yes inbetween cooking and washing up ! Merry Christmas x


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes! Happy Holidays and Birthdays to you all!


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitting? Of course I'll be knitting Christmas day. Can you think of something that would be more fun.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Yup, in the car all the way to my brother's house an hour away from mine!


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

You better believe it, knitting and crochet is never to far away from me. I can do it and visit also. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I hope so


----------



## Janie 59 (Dec 13, 2011)

I also lost my soul mate last January, I miss him so much, we had a trumatic Christmas last year, but my daughter has just moved house last week,and there are 10 of us are going for dinner, perched on top of packing cases etc., so a different Christmas and a new era in our lives, god bless


----------



## musicalwolves (Dec 6, 2011)

I will probably be ferociously knitting a last minute gift....oh well!!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Since I have to knit another hat for my granddaughter, yes, I will be getting going on that. Made it for her birthday - but it is a little too small .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Janie 59 said:


> I also lost my soul mate last January, I miss him so much, we had a trumatic Christmas last year, but my daughter has just moved house last week,and there are 10 of us are going for dinner, perched on top of packing cases etc., so a different Christmas and a new era in our lives, god bless


So sorry for your loss and this time of year has a way of 'rubbing our noses in it'. Hope you have the best Christmas you can, at least better than last year and hang on to the happy memories!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

It's the most tramatic of life happenings. I know just how you feel. I'm going through the motions but it's all pretty grim.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Yes while the turkey is cooking I will be either knitting or crocheting (most likely crochet working blanket for a friend). MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I go through withdrawl symptom's if i go a day without knitting!! So Yes I will be knitting!! 
Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Lydia (Jan 31, 2011)

I sure will be knitting on Christmas Day


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


Donna Rae, you are so funny. I really enjoy your little anecdotes. Isn't it wonderful that we can look back and think of some funny little things our sons and daughters used to say. Have an awesome Christmas. May it be like none you have known before. Happier and Joyful.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

If I'm breathing, I'm knitting.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

But, of course. I have to start on next years things.


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

We are driving from Cleveland, Ohio to Minneapolis, MN on Christmas Eve, so, when hubby is driving, I'll be knitting. Can't even imagine the 14hr drive without a knitting project!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh definitely... I got a few wip to finish. Not a day goes by that I don't knit something.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

What better way to unwind after all is done. Merry Knitmas to you all and thanks for being part of my 2011! See you in 2012


----------



## barbhlar (Dec 16, 2011)

yep, it will keep my hands busy so maybe my mouth with stay shut.....as this will be Christmas with the in-laws who after 45+ years of marriage told me I will never be part of the family...not blood and wrong height for sibling photos...I can get lots done...cause I as ususal will have more plans than hours to complete.


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


i sure will, i knit everyday


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Christmas Eve...no
Christmas Day....yup
Hope everyone has a really peaceful, blessed Christmas!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolutely! After the guests leave and the kitchen is cleaned up. My relaxing time will be knitting a bit before I go to bed.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

barbhlar said:


> yep, it will keep my hands busy so maybe my mouth with stay shut.....as this will be Christmas with the in-laws who after 45+ years of marriage told me I will never be part of the family...not blood and wrong height for sibling photos...I can get lots done...cause I as ususal will have more plans than hours to complete.


Oh boy these "in-laws' And do you really care what they think or say? I really would not be going to their home, you can rest assured of that. Christmas is supposed to be a beautiful time for the "family" in the true sense and seeing that after 45 yrs. I am still not accepted as part of the "family" then I really don't see why I need to be with them. just my humble reasoning. Family for me, is my husband and my children and my grandchildren the rest fall under the category of "relatives". That means I really don't have to try to fit in with you. End of story. And may I be so presumptous as to ask, if you know this why on God's green earth are you still going to spend such a wonderful time with them? Just asking?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

hope so


----------



## knitallama (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course I'll be crafting on Christmas! Probably helping my mom cast on a new project


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I am taking my knitting with me on the flight. Then my first stop is Hobby Lobby to see if they have that ribbon yarn where I can make some of the twirlly scarves. I am also packing my crochet to finish the afghan for my grandson. Think that's enough?? (smile)


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yes i will be sadly be on my own this christmas


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> yes i will be sadly be on my own this christmas


Oh insanitynz, I am so sorry to hear that. I pray that the LORD will lay you on someone's heart to include you in their festivities. Take good care of yourself. Wish I was near to you. Would have you over in a jiffy.

But be encouraged it sometimes is not that bad, think of all of the work you would be avoiding. (smile) just teasing. Put your music on nice and loud, or plug in some good movies, (no sad movies) you want those that would crack you up laughing. Prop up your pillows on the sofa, put your feet up, kick back pick up you knitting and a glass of wine (if you drink i.e.) and have yourself a happy and peaceful Christmas. Be richly blessed.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> yes i will be sadly be on my own this christmas


Please know that I would love to give you a big hug and let you know that there are people who care. I know that any time you log onto this site there will be someone here. Stay connected and may the Lord bless you with a special day for yourself on Christmas.


----------



## barbhlar (Dec 16, 2011)

because it is my husbands family and our son and GD will be there...and I like the spouses of the in-laws..and their children. But I won't go to all the stuff just Christmas dinner. I agree that our family should be our spouses, children and grandchildren and tryed to change the tradition after my MIL and FIL passed away but even though the other spouses agree nothing has changed...I do not have the get together at my house any more. They get togther every other year.


----------



## barbhlar (Dec 16, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> yes i will be sadly be on my own this christmas


Gee wish I knew where you lived I would bring you dinner and some Christmas cheer and we could knit and chat all day. God's love to you.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You betcha.


alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Sure will. After church and lunch we always watch Christmas movies and and I always knit when we are watching TV. MERRY CHRISTMAS from the southern New Mexico mountains EVERYONE.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you find the mesh yarn. I just left Hobby Lobby and they are totally out. I spoke with the manager of the yarn section and she said they are completely out in the warehouse and didn't anticipate the heavy demand. She recommends I call every Monday to find out if a shipment has come in.


crjc said:


> I am taking my knitting with me on the flight. Then my first stop is Hobby Lobby to see if they have that ribbon yarn where I can make some of the twirlly scarves. I am also packing my crochet to finish the afghan for my grandson. Think that's enough?? (smile)


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

barbhlar said:


> because it is my husbands family and our son and GD will be there...and I like the spouses of the in-laws..and their children. But I won't go to all the stuff just Christmas dinner. I agree that our family should be our spouses, children and grandchildren and tryed to change the tradition after my MIL and FIL passed away but even though the other spouses agree nothing has changed...I do not have the get together at my house any more. They get togther every other year.


Barbhlar,

I hope you have a very very good Christmas. Maybe, just maybe it will be different. You know, I believe in prayer. If you do, pray before you leave the house. As a matter-of-fact, beginning praying no and ask the Lord to please make this a pleasant and peaceful Christmas for you. I will be praying for you and for your family. Be encouraged. I know, been there, done that, wore the T-shirt, got rid of it. They can be very tactless. When I first got married, and I met my sister-in-law, she proceeded to let me know which one of my husband's former girlfriends she preferred and liked. The woman just met me. Go figure. You just have to laugh and leave them to the good Lord.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course. In some ways it is a retreat for me. I love family, I really do, but I have problems when things get overly crowded, so it really helps me out. Also, we will be going back home that day, and to keep my husband sane, I knit so he can drive in peace. I was in an accident, so I think all the cars are aiming at us. So I just keep my head down and knit.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Of course I will knit. And on New Year's day I will host a Knit in the New Year Party, which I have done for the past four years. For those who enjoy knitting more than football, since there's nothing else on the television for "background."


What a great idea! I wish I knew enoufg knitters to have one!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Where are you in Ga? I live in Augusta.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I hope you find the mesh yarn. I just left Hobby Lobby and they are totally out. I spoke with the manager of the yarn section and she said they are completely out in the warehouse and didn't anticipate the heavy demand. She recommends I call every Monday to find out if a shipment has come in.
> 
> 
> crjc said:
> ...


Oh Sugar & Spice Mom, please don't tell me that. I will be in Louisiana, maybe, just maybe, I'll be lucky. I really want to try knitting/crocheting that scarf.


----------



## jean thomas (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I will be knitting on Christmas day. I'll be knitting and watching old movies. I'm a senior with no family here and haven't received any invitations to a dinner this year.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Yes,in the evening when all the chaos is over.I'll sit down with a cup of tea and my knitting.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

sanell said:


> We are driving from Cleveland, Ohio to Minneapolis, MN on Christmas Eve, so, when hubby is driving, I'll be knitting. Can't even imagine the 14hr drive without a knitting project!


OMG I think not!!! I love going for a ride with my knitting!!!! Quality time! Hugs!! Sheri


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yuppers!Its just gonna be a small family gatnering here .. one of those ready made dinners,,,and hopefully a few minutes to sit down and knit..with a glass of wine or 2  Merry Christmas all and god bless


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

teedle said:


> not me...too much else to do...too many grandkids to play with and too much food to be eaten!!!!


I envy you!! My grand kids are too far away so it will just be hubby and me. We are going to my niece, newly moved to this area, for dinner but the rest of the day it is just us, our dogs and cats and an empty house.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

crjc said:


> insanitynz said:
> 
> 
> > yes i will be sadly be on my own this christmas
> ...


Hear, hear!!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I will be crocheting away for the fun of it!


----------



## g5gal (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi crjr, I didn't mean to be a bah humbug dropper Hopefully in Louisana the yarn will be plentiful. I'm in CA and can't find this yarn anywhere, so I've been purchasing online. Good luck. When you check it out, let me know if you hit the jackpot. Merry Christmas!! and have a wonderful trip.


crjc said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you find the mesh yarn. I just left Hobby Lobby and they are totally out. I spoke with the manager of the yarn section and she said they are completely out in the warehouse and didn't anticipate the heavy demand. She recommends I call every Monday to find out if a shipment has come in.
> ...


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

Definatly! I need to make room for all the yarn I plan on getting on boxing day XD


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Muddyann, I wasn't in an accident, but I know what you mean about keeping your head down and just knit, that's what I do. If my eyes are looking out the window, I tend to give him orders on his driving; not very nice, huh?:-(


Muddyann said:


> Of course. In some ways it is a retreat for me. I love family, I really do, but I have problems when things get overly crowded, so it really helps me out. Also, we will be going back home that day, and to keep my husband sane, I knit so he can drive in peace. I was in an accident, so I think all the cars are aiming at us. So I just keep my head down and knit.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

After all teh family comes to dinner at my house on Christmas Eve, I goto my son's house in NC for 2 days and prop my feet up and knit, while watching the children play. Always a good time, and I don't have to cook. Merry Christmas everyone and God Bless us , one and all. PittyPat


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi crjr, I didn't mean to be a bah humbug dropper Hopefully in Louisana the yarn will be plentiful. I'm in CA and can't find this yarn anywhere, so I've been purchasing online. Good luck. When you check it out, let me know if you hit the jackpot. Merry Christmas!! and have a wonderful trip.
> 
> 
> crjc said:
> ...


Oh no, my dear, I was not being upset or anything, I was being funny. I'll let you know if I find any there.

:lol: you have a great Christmas also.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I was being funny too, just joking around, although I wasn't kidding about Hobby Lobby. Have a wonderful Christmas and keep those needles clicking.


crjc said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi crjr, I didn't mean to be a bah humbug dropper Hopefully in Louisana the yarn will be plentiful. I'm in CA and can't find this yarn anywhere, so I've been purchasing online. Good luck. When you check it out, let me know if you hit the jackpot. Merry Christmas!! and have a wonderful trip.
> ...


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely! But only after I've walked my 4.5 miles and hosed down and cleaned three parrot cages.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Absolutely! But only after I've walked my 4.5 miles and hosed down and cleaned three parrot cages.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, you bet!

DH and I will be opening our presents first thing in the morning. Then we'll head to his church. Then, at noon, we're celebrating a Jewish Christmas with some friends of ours (I'm Jewish) by eating out at a Chinese restaurant.  What we're doin' the rest of the day is beyond me, but you can bet that knitting will take place.

Have a shrug on the needles, which I'm knitting with three different colors of Lopi yarn. My office isn't centrally heated--it's a separate building that's attached to our garage--and I use a space heater out there. It still gets COLD, so I figure that this shrug will keep me warm.

And I've still got DH's vest to finish, plus two sweaters for me to finish. And maybe I'll think about knitting that dog coat that DSIL asked for.

I have very little experience with top-down sweaters--I like to knit mine straight up and then pick up the sleeves and knit them down from the armhole, and I like side-to-side sweaters--so I may pick out some yarn and try that out. It's been about 20 years since I made a top-down sweater. OK, I made one top-down vest recently. I don't like the raglans with YOs; I'd rather use a different increase method than that. My YO's get so big--I knit loosely--that I think they look sloppy.

All of this to answer your question!

Hazel (Happy Chanukah to those who observe it! DH and I observe Chanukah and Christmas.)


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Mollie, oh I wish I could walk 4.5 miles. My right leg won't cooperate Where are you in Oceanside, I use to live in Vista @ Shadowridge? I loved it there.


Mollie said:


> Absolutely! But only after I've walked my 4.5 miles and hosed down and cleaned three parrot cages.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

happy Chanukah to you and yours also. That reminds me I better go and call my Jewish "daughter".


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

So THAT's why this is Knitting Paradise. It is such a comfy place, with other knitters who look forward to knitting on Christmas Day! Me, too!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

YUP! I knit every day all year long. I have lots of projects that have to be made & I never ignore my knitting as it is the biggest stress reliever in my life. Knitting is to me like meditation is to others.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

If I am breathing I am going to knit.


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

yes why not. Its just another day. no different to every other day washing cooking nursing very sick husband. Knitting keeps me sane. If I didn't knit I would DRINK. Knitting is healthier>


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe....maybe not : )


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok my friends, I am signing off now. I am out of here.

HAVE A MARVELOUS CHRISTMAS, CHANUKA AND HAPPY HAPPY KNITTING. KEEP THOSE NEEDLES CLICKTY, CLICKTY, CLICKING. SPEAK WITH YOU IN THE NEW YEAR. MAY THE NEW YEAR BRING WITH IT WONDERFUL CHANGES IN OUR LIVES AND CIRCUMSTANCES. 

CHERYL


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adios, have a great one!!!


crjc said:


> Ok my friends, I am signing off now. I am out of here.
> 
> HAVE A MARVELOUS CHRISTMAS, CHANUKA AND HAPPY HAPPY KNITTING. KEEP THOSE NEEDLES CLICKTY, CLICKTY, CLICKING. SPEAK WITH YOU IN THE NEW YEAR. MAY THE NEW YEAR BRING WITH IT WONDERFUL CHANGES IN OUR LIVES AND CIRCUMSTANCES.
> 
> CHERYL


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Definitely. I have 4 hats to knit for grandchildren (who I will see sometime after Christmas), so I am sure I will be working on a hat or two. If, by some stroke of luck, they are all done by Christmas, I will start on a Prayer Shawl. Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Hanukkah, Hazel!


----------



## Strawberry (Oct 1, 2011)

Most definitely, after dinner while watching a movie (if there's anything good on that is!)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Probably. I signed up for a test pattern on Ravelry that's due to be finished on the 30th and I'm behind because I've got other projects/orders to complete before Christmas. So yes, I'll be taking every opportunity to knit.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

oh ya sure will


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Janie 59 said:


> I also lost my soul mate last January, I miss him so much, we had a trumatic Christmas last year, but my daughter has just moved house last week,and there are 10 of us are going for dinner, perched on top of packing cases etc., so a different Christmas and a new era in our lives, god bless


You are starting a new adventure in your life!! We moved from one state to another just before Christmas one year. My son and wife came from CA and had so much fun going on "treasure hunts" to find needed items that were still packed. At least we had chairs to sit on!! Decide to enjoy your new era!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

barbhlar said:


> yep, it will keep my hands busy so maybe my mouth with stay shut.....as this will be Christmas with the in-laws who after 45+ years of marriage told me I will never be part of the family...not blood and wrong height for sibling photos...I can get lots done...cause I as ususal will have more plans than hours to complete.


Stuff the in-laws!! Tell them that you are not the one that doesn't fit but they are! Cut off their heads in photos!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

judygold said:


> Happy Hanukkah, Hazel!


And happy Hanukkah to you, too, Judy!

Hazel


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

too busy preparing diner,too bad tho,i wish i could,


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


Sure I'll be knitting or crocheting!!


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep, finaly some time off, dont want waisting time in front of the television, so the needle will be hot.
Merry christmas everybody!
From Denmark.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nickerina said:


> barbhlar said:
> 
> 
> > yep, it will keep my hands busy so maybe my mouth with stay shut.....as this will be Christmas with the in-laws who after 45+ years of marriage told me I will never be part of the family...not blood and wrong height for sibling photos...I can get lots done...cause I as ususal will have more plans than hours to complete.
> ...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nickerina said:


> barbhlar said:
> 
> 
> > yep, it will keep my hands busy so maybe my mouth with stay shut.....as this will be Christmas with the in-laws who after 45+ years of marriage told me I will never be part of the family...not blood and wrong height for sibling photos...I can get lots done...cause I as ususal will have more plans than hours to complete.
> ...


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

No I will be enjoying my family


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be enjoying my family. As much as I like to knit I will be having fun with my family.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably, DH and I decided we are going to have a quiet one this year by ourselves and do the family thing on Boxing Day instead so I'll find a movie or two to watch and knit along with it


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, that afternoon I am going to start a new afghan for my nephew. He has been waiting several years for me to make him one. Also I have a friend whom is a school teacher and I think I will start a baby afghan for her also that way I won't get bored with one thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Like Clarebear, my DH will be working, so, yes, I probably will do some knitting! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, sometime during the day I will be knitting..starting new project..


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Teacup said:


> Yes, sometime during the day I will be knitting..starting new project..


Now, if I can just finish one project, I'll allow myself to start something new. 

What kind of a project are you starting?

Hazel


----------



## Lettie1 (Aug 24, 2011)

oh yeah...a day without knitting is like a day without sunshine!! the only question is how much will get done....


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


I got first prize at my LYS for $350.00
Going shopping today.
So will be knitting Christmas day.


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

Starting my 2nd Eternity Scarf in beautiful Rowan Lima..


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

No, I won't be knitting or crocheting on Christmas Day.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh for sure! DH has to work, but will have Monday thru Thursday off. DS and family live in NJ, will do face time with them. DD & SIL are taking the motorhome to Tombstone to see the OK corral. Facetime with them also. 

Happy Hanukkah
Maddie


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

normajean said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


Well, congratulations!! And was this a contest? If so, what did you make? What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes after dinner probably when everything is cleared away and peace reigns!


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

Well of course.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG, how awesome is that??????????? Congratulations.


normajean said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

Well of course.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I am looking forward to knitting,the whole 4 days off my Mr works and no one home but me and the dogs I love it !!! Relax no stress just do what I feel like sleep late stay in my PJ's doesn't get any better for me than that.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

No...children in town - want every second I can get to be with them. Time with them is always so short.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

normajean said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


Lucky you! Was it a drawing or what? Wish I could win something like that. Have a wonderful knitting Christmas.


----------



## deeknitterfmks (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely, There will be downtime because my family is celebrating on Saturday. Even then I will knit some on Saturday. Probably on a gift not quite done........LOL


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely, some time after the chaos and merriment... not sure how neat or " correct' it will be, maybe before, during or after a nap... - a great way to have " me" time and reflect on how appreciative I am of being alive and creative. Best wishes to all of you. Enjoy your loved ones and may you maske many memories!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely, some time after the chaos and merriment... not sure how neat or " correct' it will be, maybe before, during or after a nap... - a great way to have " me" time and reflect on how appreciative I am of being alive and creative. Best wishes to all of you. Enjoy your loved ones and may you make many memories!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will most defiantly be knitting. I have asked for knitting supplies from a lll the kids and the DH.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely, some time after the chaos and merriment... not sure how neat or " correct' it will be, maybe before, during or after a nap... - a great way to have " me" time and reflect on how appreciative I am of being alive and creative. Best wishes to all of you. Enjoy your loved ones and may you make many memories!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh that is so gorgeous - hope it sticks in your families language.
A 3 year old I know sings the australian national anthem of

.... we are young and free... as we are young and three and she sings it with absolute gusto thinking everybody is singing about her!! Just love kid's perspective on life, it's so healthy.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes!! Am looking forward to coffee and knitting in the morning before the crazy begins and then in the late evening with a cocktail after the crazy.


----------



## darknits (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh yes!!!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Highly likely.


----------



## Patsavage (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure will! I don't think a day goes by that I don't knit or crochet at some point of the day. 5 grandchildren and 2 daughters see to that. Have a good one !!


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not planning on it now, but if I haven't finished the sweater I am making for my stepbrother, I will be frantically knitting or sewing it together. The next day is our big Annual Christmas Party. Family members come early and we all exchange gifts, then it is an Open House with a buffet of all the food we have prepared usually on Christmas. My daughter and her father usually take care of preparing the meal we eat as family on Christmas Day and it is usually steak or ribs. I cook the turkey for the next day and prepare all the desserts, salads, potato dishes, cheese platter, and veggie platter. My husband and daughter and our family friend who spends Christmas with us, usually do whatever they can to help from arranging trays to cleaning up after I have mixed things together.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

After driving my daughter to the airport to fly to Portland to join her boyfriend and his family I will probably come home, order Chinese food and rest my hands and fingers for the 'day after Christmas Super Sale' at Webs ( my LYS - yarn.com). Maybe I'll even have a gift certificate to use!!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Not much going on here at my house anyway so I will be trying to get my WIP's done before the new year.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Not on Christmas. We'll be spending time with family and possibly going on an afternoon, 5-mile hike with friends. I try to give my other set of limbs equal time!


----------



## Maillady (Nov 18, 2011)

I can not remember a day that I did not knit so I am sure I will. It is a treat I give myself after all the work is done


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

In the evening when everyone goes home I know I will be knitting..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes!!!!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd like to say yes, but I know I won't. My house will be total chaos and I'll love every minute of it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Definitely knitting something. As if there is anything else to do better.


----------



## jaiaface (Feb 6, 2011)

yes


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely! Have a brand new signature needle that I had custom made and bought yarn to make a colorful blanket...what better time to start it! Merry Knitting Everyone!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Your in-laws sound like a SIL I had! I asked if she'd like to go for lunch in the summer (I was a teacher, she didn't work). Her reply was: "I live on a different socio-economic level that you do, I wouldn't be seen with you". Well, she certainly did live high off the hog compared to us but at least I kept my reply inside my mouth and did not lose my dignity! Of course, what I said mentally I couldn't possibly post on this board!!!! :O)


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:lol: Yes I probably will on Christmas night as we are having family for lunch.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

We will be having Christmas on Fri evening so DILs can spend Christmas with their families. Having lunch together on Christmas then we part ways. I will be doing relief knitting with new alpaca from a farm near DIL.


----------



## Jillana (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love to be knitting on Christmas day, but I will be cooking. By the evening I shall probably falling asleep in front of the television. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bizzyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I find the pattern for that throw? It's beautiful!
> ...


Thank you so much....Merry Christmas to you and family.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely, and while we fly that night, too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

With any luck at all, YES! For myself I hope


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sure, in the car on the way to my sister's house, and in the evening! I love seeing everyone, but then I need to relax.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I sure will be. If I'm not knitting people think I'm not well or I forgot to bring it.


----------



## knitting fool (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes I will


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes. I'm leaving in the morning to drive from the furthest east corner of Tennessee to the furthest west corner of South Dakota -- three days, with my granddaughter, a five year old. My daughter is working in SD, so we'll be in her "squishy little apartment", all 380 sq. ft. of it.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, I'll be knitting! Not sure if it will be finishing up gifts for family that we won't be seeing until later, or if it'll be working on an order for 20 hats that I need to plug my way through... but I'll be knitting!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you sell your hats?


Squirrelcat said:


> Yep, I'll be knitting! Not sure if it will be finishing up gifts for family that we won't be seeing until later, or if it'll be working on an order for 20 hats that I need to plug my way through... but I'll be knitting!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I received a great gift certificate from a wonderful yarn shop for 
Hanukah and I can hardly wait to spend it, so YES, I will definitely be knitting...knitting is forever.
shula


----------



## anima57 (Jun 22, 2011)

i will be knitting or crocheting, FOR MYSELF FINALLY. this will also keep me from using either of these items as a stake through my soon to be ex-SIL who is still in the house....


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

But of course. I drag it along everywhere -- even if I get in only a couple of rows, I'm that much closer to the end. Besides, I'd be dipping into the treats which aren't looking too good on me this year.


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

Of course I will be knitting. That is my de-stresser! I finished all my Christmas gifts that I was knitting and I am anxious to work on some things for myself. I just got some wonderful sock yarn and I am itching to start on a pair for myself, which I have yet to do, believe it or not!
Merry Christmas everyone. Have a safe and sane holiday! (Is that possible with family around?)


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I love knitting in the car. Reading in the car gives me a headache, but I can knit. I always save something fairly easy for the trip. Of course, of you're the driver, that's a different story. Have a safe trip.


----------



## anima57 (Jun 22, 2011)

For those who have losses, please know that you are in my thoughts. Peace to all and a happy New Year.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Merry Knitmas, everyone! Not often that I get to teach the Spell Checker one. HO HO! http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=49819# Here is a new arrival at our Wild Life Sanctuary. And a shot of some of my scarf work.


----------



## debbims (Nov 6, 2011)

For sure, what a relaxing way to celebrate the Season.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

absotively, posalutely :thumbup:


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

If I am sitting I am knitting............. :thumbup: 


I always bring my knitting with me where ever I go :-D


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh sure Knitting always!


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

absolutley...what else should I do...while the rest are sleeping???


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Knit everyday, that's how the saying goes. Yes, I will because we are home on our first empty nester Christmas...so dh will watch teary Christmas movies and I will knit.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I will. Coffee in the living room (used once a year) in front of the tree, feet up. Yep, I think I will work on my very own knit present on Christmas day. 
Happy Holidays to all.
k


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Probably not! Too much to do.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

After all the hustle and bustle...what could relax me more thn my sticks & string? Merry Christmas to ALL!
Beth


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Most likey in the Evening.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Probably not! But will be thinking about it!!


Me, too! With 4 places to go, all family, I don't think it will work. But if I have it in the car, ------------


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

After breakfast and church, yup! I want to get started on my mom's spring sweater. It will be a relaxing day.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

anima57 said:


> For those who have losses, please know that you are in my thoughts. Peace to all and a happy New Year.


Thank you for thinking of us who have a loss. We lost our favorite Aunt yesterday. I cannot go to the services as they are in Illinois and I have other obalgations here in Mississippi. But my cousins know that my heart is with them.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very sorry you have a loss at this time of year. I too have lost many family, relatives and friends in the last several years, so to me Christmas is remembering time. My father's birthday would have been today. 
Karen


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep, am going to start teaching my future granddaughter-in-law how to knit.


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

nop, its christmas day it will be church and hanging with the family


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

My little grandson (age 7) is giving me a set of knit pick harmony needles (of course Mom and Dad purchased them) and he has already requested a Harry Potter Scarf, so if I get the yarn on time I will break out the needles and start his scarf. Happy Holidays to all.
Gloria (somlady)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

You betcha, I'll be knitting.


----------



## MalMom (Aug 5, 2011)

Does a chicken have wings? When don't I knit? Although since I've had two spinal fusions in my neck this year, only a few Christmas gifts were knitted, I still can't stay away from it. Just a lot slower...still working on my poor sister in laws birthday sweater from last year...she may get it for her birthday next year!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm expecting a skein of handmaiden seasilk from my Secret Santa (especially requested - that or nothing). Will be home from lunch at neice's around 5 p.m. so I will spend the evening starting a shawl or maybe just patting the yarn. Santa is choosing the colour mix for me, so that part will be a nice surprise - they're all gorgeous, all 70+ of them. Wishing all KP members a beautiful Christmas and a happy 2012. This is such an amazing site, and I spend far too much time on it!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be working on projects for myself which have been on the back burner. My son and I will be on our own for Christmas so there will be time to knit.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## barbhlar (Dec 16, 2011)

jean thomas said:


> Yes I will be knitting on Christmas day. I'll be knitting and watching old movies. I'm a senior with no family here and haven't received any invitations to a dinner this year.


where do you live Jean Thomas, can't invite you for Christmas dinner but I am looking for "a" friend in and around Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. Maybe a lunch


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in Los Angeles area. What is with this Christmas? All I hear is how busy and stressed everyone is. Finanacial? I've seen worse. It isn't supposed to be about money. 
God bless us all. 
Karen


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh yes I'll be doing one or the other as I do everyday.Wish you all a Merry Christmas.Anita


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm hoping to get some knitting in between the skiing and the Christmas dinner, and the arrival of a dear friend I haven't seen in a decade. I've got to get some done, cause I'm way late on getting some gifts finished


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MalMom said:


> Does a chicken have wings? When don't I knit? Although since I've had two spinal fusions in my neck this year, only a few Christmas gifts were knitted, I still can't stay away from it. Just a lot slower...still working on my poor sister in laws birthday sweater from last year...she may get it for her birthday next year!


LOL... you got me at "Does a chicken have wings?"

Me too... I gotta be really, really sick or ... well, I don't get sick much... but, I do have bouts of depression... and, that's not often. So, only then... and, it's gotta be really really bad. I LOVE to knit.

Your sis will be happy to get her sweater... whenever she receives it.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Ohhhh yesssss! 
The 4 of us, 86yr old Pop, Maggie (his pooch), Sidnee, (mine), ...  will be relaxing, Pop in front of TV, me in front of the fireplace, with lots of munchies. Looking forward to finally be making something for myself after tons of customer orders and a sore hand... Yupp, I will be keeping my needles fired up (((((((>  
Merry Christmas to all, warm hugs from very chilly OR, 

Ingrid


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe, I will certainly have all the gear wth me. I have just finished the Nativity set, just a few finishing touches then I will post it here. I have had my foot in plaster for 6 weeks following an operation that didn't go according to plan, and it comes off today (the plaster not the foot!)I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything has healed properly and I can get back to normal, including driving. Christmas is with my daughter in Leeds, SIL and grandchildren. Try this for a Christmas howler - Father Christmas and his raingoats - my son aged 3, 40 years ago now. It still makes me smile! A very Happy Christmas to you all and let's hope and pray for peace in the New Year. Lots of love, Janet, UK


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely, after the presents are opened, food eaten, that will be my present to myself.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> alysonclark said:
> 
> 
> > As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?
> ...


"Santa Closet", giggle, that's adorable!!!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

The only time I'd be knitting on Christmas is in the car while my husband is driving.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Good grief yes!! The only thing to keep me sane while the twins run riot and drive hubby nuts!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

janetcribb said:


> Maybe, I will certainly have all the gear wth me. I have just finished the Nativity set, just a few finishing touches then I will post it here. I have had my foot in plaster for 6 weeks following an operation that didn't go according to plan, and it comes off today (the plaster not the foot!)I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything has healed properly and I can get back to normal, including driving. Christmas is with my daughter in Leeds, SIL and grandchildren. Try this for a Christmas howler - Father Christmas and his raingoats - my son aged 3, 40 years ago now. It still makes me smile! A very Happy Christmas to you all and let's hope and pray for peace in the New Year. Lots of love, Janet, UK


Raingoats, I love it!!


----------



## Spuffin (Jun 22, 2011)

most definately  
My knee and leg are giving me hell today, and if it continues to do so, me staying put on the sofa. 
Just as well I have my hubby well trained - he's cooking while I supervise from the my sofa 

Wishing everyone a very merry (and safe) Christmas


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep I'm on a roll at the moment,have bought more wool and will be getting some Alpaca this weeekend


----------



## Reynoldsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

after dinner --- you bet!!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes! Can't let a day go by without knitting! A Blessed Christmas & Happy New Year to all.


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be knitting the scarves I have dreamed up for the family. I want to start using up some of the yarn that is left over from other projects. One or two skeins mixed up together. Oh heck lets make it 3-5 strands for intrest!


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, Yep, Yep....after all the hoopla is done I will settle down and relax with my favorite passtime.....my Knitting!!!! Happy Holidays to ALL my KP friends!!!!


----------



## fglondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely. I will be on a train returning from Florida. Nothing much to pass the time so why not knit?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Sedona--I noticed your name on this board. Are you named after the beautiful town of Sedona, Arizona?


----------



## knittingQT (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yes..I will make a big Italian dinner, serve lots of festive desserts...hug those I love, listen to Dean Martin...then take my spice Chai, needles and find a spot to be near the tree...and say ahhhhhhhhhh....Malarigo Christmas to one and all...Merry merry...xo, snowhugs


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Althea said:


> I'm expecting a skein of handmaiden seasilk from my Secret Santa (especially requested - that or nothing). Will be home from lunch at neice's around 5 p.m. so I will spend the evening starting a shawl or maybe just patting the yarn. Santa is choosing the colour mix for me, so that part will be a nice surprise - they're all gorgeous, all 70+ of them. Wishing all KP members a beautiful Christmas and a happy 2012. This is such an amazing site, and I spend far too much time on it!


Since this is our first day of winter, is it your first day of spring? My late neice's name was Althea and I loved it. She was called by middle name Jane. Was named after 
both Grandmothers. Merry Christmas.from Ohio USa


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

My maiden name was Dennison.


mcguire said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm expecting a skein of handmaiden seasilk from my Secret Santa (especially requested - that or nothing). Will be home from lunch at neice's around 5 p.m. so I will spend the evening starting a shawl or maybe just patting the yarn. Santa is choosing the colour mix for me, so that part will be a nice surprise - they're all gorgeous, all 70+ of them. Wishing all KP members a beautiful Christmas and a happy 2012. This is such an amazing site, and I spend far too much time on it!
> ...


----------



## knittingQT (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh gosh..I have worked with Sea Silk...yummy....and just feeling it on your needles will bring a sense of peace and joy to you...(( Holiday wishes of course too )) I am new to this site too...I am still wandering thru...Hope to be a proper member..
From my house to yours...Have the merriest ever...I am holding my breath...we are hearing we may have snow on Christmas day here in NH...xo, snowhugs


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Love your cat!
Hope your knee and leg settle down very soon so you can have a peaceful and painfree Christmas.
Incidentally, I live only about 20 miles from you, on the edge of swaffham.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope so


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Mollie, oh I wish I could walk 4.5 miles. My right leg won't cooperate Where are you in Oceanside, I use to live in Vista @ Shadowridge? I loved it there.
> 
> 
> Mollie said:
> ...


Out by the San Luis Rey Mission and the SLR River bike trail where I walk.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope you all have a Happy Christmas, keep all the good times in mind, the future has a way of turning life around.
DH will have the TV on and will then fall asleep clutching the remote control, take it away and you are told "I was watching that" doesn't even know what's on. Will miss Morecambe and Wise and all the good old shows, todays TV is mostly rubbish.


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I will be. As many of you know, I lost my husband the end of Aug. This will be my daughter and my first Christmas alone. In fact for me, I never have. But we don't live close to family.
> 
> So I will be doing what has given me such peace the last many months
> 
> I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


I will defintely be thinking of you and your son on Christmas Day. patm in Phoenix AAz


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I hope so


Merry Christmas to you at the other end of the valley.Maybe we can get together sometime. Again, Merry Christmas.......patm38 Phoenix


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I dearly love KP. Read every day and when I'm having a sad day there is always something or someone that makes me laugh. Keep up the good work everyone. Merry Christmas to you all and yes I'll be knitting too.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I am wishing a Merry Christmas,Happy Holiday and a Happy New Year to all the great folks on K.P. How do I know you are great? By the way you respond to and care for all on K.P.


----------



## joan adis (Feb 7, 2011)

I definately will be knitting while sitting in my wheel-chair enjoying all the excitement and love in the air, but first we will attend our church since it is Jesus birthday and He is the reason for all this excitement


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

are you kidding? YES! i knit in the car, at church (with the pastor's blessings, prayer shawls) and while i read! bring it on!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely area, isn't it?


Mollie said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mollie, oh I wish I could walk 4.5 miles. My right leg won't cooperate Where are you in Oceanside, I use to live in Vista @ Shadowridge? I loved it there.
> ...


----------



## CraftyGryphon (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely!! (And hopefully someone will give me new yarn to play with!)


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Yup, since I'm Santa here, and will be up early to light the tree, put gifts and stockings out and start breakfast before Baby Girl gets back from Daddy's house.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a reply to Juleen - My name is not Sedona - it's the name I picked for this website -and yes I picked it for the beautiful place in AZ. Was fortunate enough to visit there 16 yrs ago and totally fell in love with the area. When my husband and I drove into the town - I felt as though I was HOME.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I will be knitting in the car on our way to our daughter's home. Can't wait to see the granddaughters. Merry Christmas to all you lovely knitters & crochers.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Since this is our first day of winter, is it your first day of spring? My late neice's name was Althea and I loved it. She was called by middle name Jane. Was named after 
both Grandmothers. Merry Christmas.from Ohio USa

Hi, Norma Jene. Its summer in Australia now, from
1 December to the end of February. My mother was reading a book when she was expecting me, and the heroine's name was Althea (middle name Lesley). You have a beautiful Christmas and a happy and healthy 2012.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> Merry Knitmas, everyone! Not often that I get to teach the Spell Checker one. HO HO! http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=49819# Here is a new arrival at our Wild Life Sanctuary. And a shot of some of my scarf work.


Absolutely beautiful...both the scarves and that beautiful baby. I too am animal lover and knitter. Where is the Sanctuary?


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

If I have anything to say about it, I will.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

hmm, making the finishing touches on the Christmas brunch, watching everyone opening their presents, getting ready for Church, coming back to see if there is any food left, eating, cleaning up the mess,hmm yep I'll probably fall asleep with a hook in my hand!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

we have a 1.5 hour ride to our family and thank goodness my husband drives. knit all the way. have a safe and full
filling dau God bless us all and our people over the waves.


----------



## knitabrit (Nov 14, 2011)

oh yea, i will be knitting on christmas day. 
to much knitting to miss a day,
happy hols to all


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> As the title says will you be doing your knitting or crochet on Christmas day ?


I knit or crochet any day of the year. If I could, I would knit or crochet every single day! Life gets in the way sometimes, and I don't always get to sit and knit or crochet or anything, and other times I might be focussing on a different craft, such as latch hook or cross stitch or something, and sometimes I really only feel like catching up on reading some books. But, I would have to say, that I try to do some sort of craft every day. Don't care whether it be a "holiday" or not!


----------



## jmlcarthewbay (May 30, 2011)

Yeah I want to, since all I have to do is cook a dinner for my husband..( I am vegetarian,) the rest of the day we will just be together.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

We bought an acre lot in Sedona many years ago--in the Jack's Canyon area. We were going to retire there. After retiring from teaching in Phoenix, we were ready to build. I told hubby, "We can afford to build the house, however, we can't afford electricity, water, insurance, cars, gas or food". Thus, we sold it, made a nice profit and built in Surprise, AZ. We can still eat, drive around, turn on lights and even travel! :O)


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> We bought an acre lot in Sedona many years ago--in the Jack's Canyon area. We were going to retire there. After retiring from teaching in Phoenix, we were ready to build. I told hubby, "We can afford to build the house, however, we can't afford electricity, water, insurance, cars, gas or food". Thus, we sold it, made a nice profit and built in Surprise, AZ. We can still eat, drive around, turn on lights and even travel! :O)


I love it, you really made me laugh!! AND you can still visit Sedona anytime. We own a time share there but only get out every 2 or 3 years. Hopefully next year we will. Have a Blessed Christmas!


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 6 hour road trip so I'll defiantly be knitting.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I sure would like to! I might need some help keeping the grandaughters from taking off with the yarn! LOL!


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

You betcha! I knit every where I go, new tires? I knit while they put them on. Dr.'s office, yes and gave her the hat I knitted while waiting!


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

That is my plan as of today to be knitting something on Christmas Day. We have already gotten together and exchanged gifts and stockings. My husband has been in Vanderbilt Hospital, Nashville with a severe case of pnuemonia which got into the blood. A week ago his oxygen was 80 and this BP was 47 over 20. We celebrated in a critical care ICU room. He and I are now at home and the next 2 weeks will be very quiet. Knitting relaxes and fills the hours. Praise the Lord and thankful for many prayers.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Abuela, your husband and you are in our thoughts and prayers. Thank goodness he's home. We wish him a speedy recovery.


Abuela said:


> That is my plan as of today to be knitting something on Christmas Day. We have already gotten together and exchanged gifts and stockings. My husband has been in Vanderbilt Hospital, Nashville with a severe case of pnuemonia which got into the blood. A week ago his oxygen was 80 and this BP was 47 over 20. We celebrated in a critical care ICU room. He and I are now at home and the next 2 weeks will be very quiet. Knitting relaxes and fills the hours. Praise the Lord and thankful for many prayers.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

praying for you and your husband. I'm glad he's back home and on the mend.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you bet I am anything to stay warm


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

live2knit said:


> You betcha! I knit every where I go, new tires? I knit while they put them on. Dr.'s office, yes and gave her the hat I knitted while waiting!


I love that!! You either had a long wait at the doctors or you are a very fast knitter! Happy knitting and Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Abuela said:


> That is my plan as of today to be knitting something on Christmas Day. We have already gotten together and exchanged gifts and stockings. My husband has been in Vanderbilt Hospital, Nashville with a severe case of pnuemonia which got into the blood. A week ago his oxygen was 80 and this BP was 47 over 20. We celebrated in a critical care ICU room. He and I are now at home and the next 2 weeks will be very quiet. Knitting relaxes and fills the hours. Praise the Lord and thankful for many prayers.


Hope all goes well with your husband's health and you have all you wish yourself for Christmas ans a happy, healthy 2012!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I suspect I shall. Did not finish everything I needed to get done despite putting in long hours. Oh well at least I will be doing what I enjoy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I always do! LOL


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

have to try out my new addis...and read the knitting books..there is a package of yarn too...after the Cherry pie is made...well maybe before..but after breakfast.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes!!! We will be traveling and I have my knitting bag ready. My granddaughter has plans for me to knit her a sweater coat. Soooooooooooooo, at sometime during the day I will knit other than traveling. Will You?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Well,I had planned to but I'll have to see how I feel after I take a nice hot shower. I just got back from my daughter's and son's houses and am whipped. Spent Christmas eve day and nightt with one and Christmas day for about 11 a.m. till now. It's only 100 miles round trip but I discovered I'm not as young as I used to be!! Who is,right?But had a great time. 
Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I am still finishing some of my gifts. Good thing some are being delivered on New Years Day...
> 
> ...me, too! Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I've made this today, made it for myself too. xx


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am starting my red and blue scarf, for special olympics! I can now get things done, at my leisure! The scarf is through redheart yarn. www.scarvesforspecialolympics.org. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

No I didn't as that was how I was raised ....not to use anything pointed or sharp on Christmas Day or over Easter but every one is different I suppose. :roll: Hope everyone over there are having a Great Christmas :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

I didn't knit on christmas day however I did do some sewing, I made a few knitted items for gifts and was still finishing them off on christmas morning, still not quite finished, recipients have been told that they will get them as soon as they are finished.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

Of course Christmas is in 364 days, and I want to be ready!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Darydee said:


> Of course Christmas is in 364 days, and I want to be ready!!


Isn't 2012 leap year? Gives us an extra day!!


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

That already eases the stress, or one more day to cram in one more project!


----------



## alice46 (Nov 9, 2011)

i did my knitting on christmas eve i made two lacey scaves on christmas day i started a hoodie for my granddaughter she is twenty years old when she came on christmas morning to give her grandad and myself our gifts i showed her the new scaves i did she took them both i must have made her six or seven already must get some wool after the holidays to make one for me


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

14 of them said:


> No I didn't as that was how I was raised ....not to use anything pointed or sharp on Christmas Day or over Easter but every one is different I suppose. :roll: Hope everyone over there are having a Great Christmas :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Just curious; what is the significance of not using "anything pointed or sharp on Christmas Day or over Easter" :?: :?:


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't know but it was something my mother drummed into us as kids and it just stuck you do no work in the home but cook the meals and thats it maybe she just wanted to say something in her own way and it stuck :?:


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

14 of them said:


> Don't know but it was something my mother drummed into us as kids and it just stuck you do no work in the home but cook the meals and thats it maybe she just wanted to say something in her own way and it stuck :?:


Thanks, 14 of them. I remember, years ago, it was important to do no work on Sunday, and by extension, on church holidays like Christmas and Easter. Thought, perhaps, that might be the origin. I think your mother was on the right track. Funny what we remember our mothers saying; mine was fond of telling something about a cow and unbought milk :roll:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure you have lots of answers below but I read this from a different list and I 'got it' almost right away....it's something how some people are so 'like minded'.....not everyone knows of the significance, but I find it 'satisfying' that I knew what you meant........God Bless!!!

karen


14 of them said:


> No I didn't as that was how I was raised ....not to use anything pointed or sharp on Christmas Day or over Easter but every one is different I suppose. :roll: Hope everyone over there are having a Great Christmas :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

You are welcome maybe there is something in old beliefs
hope you had a wonderful Christmas and have a GREAT and SAFE New Year Vicky


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't think of a thing. Getting ready to knit a few sweaters and socks for the New Year. Happy New [email protected]


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Vicky.......there absolutely is something to 'old beliefs' and I am always happy to share mine....I'm sure we will have a Wonderful New Year......someone 'has our back'...so we can't have anything but 'the best'......karen



14 of them said:


> You are welcome maybe there is something in old beliefs
> hope you had a wonderful Christmas and have a GREAT and SAFE New Year Vicky


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope you are right happy new year everybody


----------



## 14 of them (Aug 6, 2011)

Have a Great New Year hope to talk more to in 2012 by the way I live in Sydney so I'm a day earlier than you


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

You live in a lovely place. My hope is to come there someday. Happy New Year and keep those needles hot.  :lol:


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

At our home the rule of thumb was no work on Sunday's, Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter and no shopping those days either Because if we shop it makes others have to work. :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

The other day I read it is okay to wrap an unfinished gift in a box with knitting needles and yarn with a note saying it will be finished. hahahaha Well, I will remember this next year. :lol:


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!! AND HAPPY KNITTING IN 2012 !!!


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I am working on next years Christmas List.... Yarn Yarn Yarn :lol:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't knit Christmas Day as I was too busy. 16 people for lunch, then five more for the evening snacks and things and an elibriated daughter's partner causing problems, but things have settled down again.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

No plum tuckered out!!!!!!


----------

